# child visa for the uk



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

hi i live in thailand ,
im going back to the uk in april for 8 weeks and i would like to take my 8 year old daughter with me. the mother a thai national will remain in thailand
my daughter only has a thai passport
can anyone tell me what sort of visa i should apply for,
im not married to the mother but i have a by rak ron from the court reconising me as the father and i am on her birth certificate as the father


----------



## LostNomad (Nov 30, 2010)

"If a child visitor is travelling with an adult (someone over the age of 18), the adult must be identified when the child’s visa is applied for. The adult’s name will appear on the visa and if the child arrives in the UK without that adult, they will be refused entry. Up to two adults can be identified, as long as the parent or guardian has given their consent (permission)."

You would apply for a standard "visit visa" for her I think. I can't post a link here as this is my second post on this forum. You need to go to:

1. ukvisas.gov.uk
2. "Visa information & Guidance
3. "Application guides"
4. Scroll down to "Special visitors: Child visitors"


----------

